# Felt Fc



## lucky13

Someone on the classifies is selling a Felt Fc...does anyone have any info on this model...cant find anything online.


----------



## blackjd1

Yes. The FC is the grassroots race version of the F2 that Felt sells to bike teams. Same geometry as the regular F series. It is usually, but not always, last years model F2. Usually has a matte rather than gloss finish. Weighs less than 1000 grams at 56cm.


----------



## tiggilee

Hi Lucky - 
I am the one selling the Felt FC. Blackjd1 is absolutely correct - this is a very special model, sold only to bike teams. It is between the F1 and F2 in value. I received it as a crash replacement for my Felt F2, and have decided to sell it rather than build it. Please let me know if I can answer any questions for you.

For other interested parties, you can see the bike in question at: http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=14553&cat=5


----------



## RoadieGal

Hey ya'll - 
I have a Felt FC. I am part of a bike team, and this our sweet ride. So far we have been very happy with this model Felt! It is a very nice upgrade from the Felt F4 we rode before. Incredibly light, very respsonsive, and seriously hot looking (cause that matters!) ;-) 

Blackjd is right, it has a matte finish, which I really like better than the gloss models... My overrall opinion is that this is a fast and comfortable ride with a sexy look!


----------



## tiggilee

Hey RoadieGal, thanks for sharing! This really is a primo frame, new in box, and my asking price is $300 off retail for the exact same frame, same condition. 

Come on someone, make me an offer! :thumbsup:


----------



## dvmarshallky

i know i'm digging up an old thread but i want to upgrade from my caad7 frame and am looking hard at the fc (as well as: f1sl, jamis xenith sl, cervelo r3 and others). i like the responsiveness of the caad7 but it beats the hell out of me for anything over 50 miles.

basically, i'm looking for a lightweight bike that race worthy (road races and crits) and is also comfortable for a century. i know this is like asking for a ferrari with 50 mpg but i think there's a bike out there that can do it. 

will the fc fit this bill or are there other worthy suggestions? i

s the fc the previous year's f2?

thanks.


----------



## felt_roadie

I have a '10 FC that I received this year for a crash replacement on my F3. Both great bikes and I really dig the light weight of the FC. Great for racing as it is stiff and responsive. But it is a race geometry. I don't do centuries and don't ride more than 70 miles - usually 40-45 on regular endurance rides or less for training rides. I know after 50 miles or so my back starts to hurt because of the agressive position. Can you do a century on it? Sure, but it won't be the most comfortable ride you've had. 

I'd look to the Z series frames - The ZC frame will do what you are looking for. Some Garmin guys ride this frame. It has more relaxed geometry that will give you a bit more of an upright feel. Still light and stiff as it's the same frame as the FC, just different geometry.


----------



## rickn

I would not get an FC for a crit bike. You can do much better by getting a CAAD9. Having crashed and cracked an F3 in may it was cheaper for me to get a new CAAD frame than a new felt under their crash replacement program. I dig Felt and think SuperDave is awesome but IMO the aluminum Cannondale handsdown crushes the felt when it comes to every race attribute and the C'Dale is much more likely to survive a wreck.


----------



## felt_roadie

rickn said:


> I would not get an FC for a crit bike. You can do much better by getting a CAAD9. Having crashed and cracked an F3 in may it was cheaper for me to get a new CAAD frame than a new felt under their crash replacement program. I dig Felt and think SuperDave is awesome but IMO the aluminum Cannondale handsdown crushes the felt when it comes to every race attribute and the C'Dale is much more likely to survive a wreck.


Comparing apples to oranges - aluminum to carbon... of course the CAAD is going to more likely to survive a bad wreck. As far as crushing the FC in race attributes, I doubt it, but that is my opinion.


----------



## rickn

I m in no way a felt hater. I bought 2 different Felt's just last year. But comparing a race bicycle to another race bicycle, I find the cannondale to be stiffer both front and back, more responsive to attacks when I jump on the pedals around the corner and it just feels more substantial. Keep in mind I swapped all the same parts from my felt f3 to the caad9 except the seatpost and saddle which were also destroyed. That said the build weights were very similar. The felt does smooth vibrations better on harsh pavement, but for racing, I'll take the ever so slightly rougher ride for more stability.


----------



## tiggilee

Well, if anyone is interested, the Felt is currently on eBay with a starting bid of $800 and no reserve. It ends on Sunday evening. Someone is going to get this bike for a steal! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-In-Box-2008...ikes?hash=item3a52d9a190&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Or search 'Felt FC' on ebay.

Thanks!
Tanya


----------

